# Blanket Eater - Should I freak out?



## SukiGirl

Our nearly 10 month old female ate a piece of blanket that was in her crate this morning. The piece was about the size of just the palm of my hand. She didn't vomit right away and she ate the blanket piece after a small morning meal. 

Should she be able to pass this? - or should I be rushing her to the vet for emergency care? She is 70 pounds, and has thrown up stuffing and other small bits of fabric before - but this is probably the biggest piece she's ever eaten.

What should I look for?


----------



## Twyla

She may or may not be able to pass this, depends how it rolls and folds up. I would call the vet either way, get recommendations. If she becomes lethargic, begins vomiting without sign of the cloth and/or goes longer then her usual schedule for elimination, time for a vet trip.

If this was my dog.... she would have just lost any bedding at all in her crate.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

If this happens again, call the vet office right after it happens. I agree that calling the vet now is a good idea.


----------



## SukiGirl

All the bedding got removed from her crate after the incident. I will call the vet and see what they want us to do.


----------



## SukiGirl

Okay, so update on Suki. Still has passed NO BLANKET PARTICLES. Frustrated.

Tuesday after eating the blanket we called the vet. They said based on her weight, she should be able to pass the pieces she ate. She pooped and ate normal all day Tuesday.

Yesterday she wasn't really interested in breakfast (but that depends on the day, really), but she moved her bowels again but no blanket. Then she really only ate half of her dinner. No poops the rest of the night. This morning she had a small bowel movement, no straining but still no blanket. 

At the vet's suggestion, we've given her laxatone since Tuesday to help move things along - but we aren't seeing any sign of the blanket at all. Is this unusual, or is it common to have to wait days to see an object left in the poo?

Right now she shows no signs of discomfort, just a little decrease in appetite. Still runs around like crazy, no vomiting, takes treats and wants exercise.


----------



## jae

My boy decided to eat chunks from a nasty under-carpet-pad (whatever those things are called) for a few days when I wasn't looking. And socks. And towels. And his rope toys. And his pillow bone toy. And his furry squeekers. And twigs. And cardboard.

SHEESH, COULD I GO ON! He literally gnaws at everything he gets, like a bone. So he only gets bones now.

He's thrown it up once or twice, the rest of the time I've never seen an issue. For some reason, I never get too worried, but maybe I should. I just figure that he never looked different, or looked lethargic, so he's good to go. The one time, he did, and he had eaten some large amounts of cat poop. I hope that taught him.

I just assume it all gets dissolved mostly. Stomach acid is supposed to be pretty strong isn't it?


----------



## Twyla

After Woolf and his adventure with a rope toy and rocks, I don't assume the stomach acid will dissolve everything. Once the rope finally passed, the vet estimated it had been in there for a few days. We just did miss having to do surgery.

I would continue monitoring her a few more days just to make sure. Her lack of appetite may or may not be an indication. When Woolf did this, the night before he was up and going full speed, the next morning was a completely different story.

Take a look at this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rope-toys-more-things-you-havent-thought.html


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

If you still have the blanket, do this: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-ky-kyah-warrior-princess-12.html#post1414538 to see how much she got. I am hoping that it is less than you thought. 

I also don't rely on stomach acid anymore. Scary, these dogs. 

At least we don't have labs or pitbulls, two types of dogs my vet office say are in for obstructions due to eating more than any others - in this area, anyway.


----------



## NancyJ

Nope no assume. I had an entire sock go through Grim and thank my lucky stars it make it all the way. Beau started to chew up one bed. Still won't trust him until he quits chewing up tree branches and things in my back yard.


----------



## SukiGirl

Thanks for the heart attack!:crazy:

I'm going to remain optimistic here - just spoke to my husband and she ate about a cup of kibble, some chicken and yogurt this morning (average morning meal). Took some more laxatone. Hopefully, the more bowel movements she has, the more likely she is to pass the pieces.

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## wolfy dog

Did you actually see the whole piece being swallowed or did you notice this size missing from her blanket? If the latter, she may have passed all the little pieces already.


----------



## SukiGirl

I did not catch her eating the blanket until she had already chewed a hole the size of my palm in the blanket. The area that she chewed had embroidery on it. I can't imagine she swallowed the piece whole - She's chewed other things before and her tendency is to pull with her front teeth and chew things into tiny pieces before (or if) she swallows them. I found a few small pieces underneath her and pulled a small piece from her mouth when I discovered the damage.

We have been thoroughly inspecting her poo (gloves required) for the last 2 days and I can't see anything that resembles blanket.

Humph.


----------



## SukiGirl

Well - we are on day 4 now post blanket eating and STILL NO BLANKET to report.

Suki ate a light breakfast yesterday morning and then ate a large dinner last night (to my delight). She had a smaller bowel movement than usual after dinner, but she ate very light on Wednesday so that was to be expected. In the middle of the night last night, Suki regurgitated most of her dinner in the crate. There was no sign of blanket in the food. She has done this before on occasion if she eats too much/too fast - most of the times have been hours after the meal. 

I was a little scared about the vomit, but she didn't have another episode after that and she pooed a normal size poo this morning on our run. No blanket pieces, but still wanting to be active.

When we came home, she ate some bland chicken and cottage cheese for me. No vomit afterwards. No tenderness in the tummy, a little irritation around her anus.

Should I stop worrying already or should I still be on the defense?


----------



## wolfy dog

I would not worry too much about it but keep it in mind in case you do see a change in her. Maybe take her in for a vet visit if it eases your mind. You may just have to pay for an office visit.


----------



## SukiGirl

*Update*

Suki is at the vet all day for a barium series. We've been dealing with vomiting for the last 4 days now and yesterday there was some spotty blood in her vomit. My husband took her to the vet and they did an x-ray which revealed something strange in her tummy, but it couldn't be identified. We're assuming it is part of the blanket she ate, possibly something else - who knows. Today we will hopefully get some answers. 

We are hoping and praying - no surgery, but we'll do whatever it takes to get her better. 

Dropping her off this morning was hard, she gave me the 'Shepherd Eyes' And in true mommy fashion, I started crying. Feeling terrible for my little girl. 

Please keep her in your thoughts today and send good vibes to her mommy who probably will need a valium by the time I pick her up at 5.


----------



## Twyla

Still be prepared for possible surgery at some point. Woolf came within hours of having to have surgery. Luckily it was the barium that actually started pushing it on through his system.

You'll probably become as paranoid as I am about seeing Woolf putting anything in his mouth. The out and drop it will become rock solid - pun intended lol - after this.

Good thoughts for Suki and keep us updated.


----------



## SukiGirl

Update on Suki - She had her barium yesterday and it showed that there is a foreign object of some sort (they are not sure what, though) moving through her large intestine right now. The object is not blocking the passage of anything, but is slowing her down quite a bit. 

The object has made it through the ascending colon (which goes up) and is now on its way down the descending colon, which is good and means that gravity is on our side.

She has not vomited since Tuesday, which is also a sign that her level of discomfort has been decreased. The doctor is fairly certain that Suki will pass this on her own. She is downing laxatone like champion, and her appetite is back. We are feeding ID Gastro in 'soup' form right now and she is lapping it up quicker than ever.

Her bowel movement this morning post-barium was ugly looking, but that was to be expected. She is struggling a bit to poop, but the doc thinks that withing a day or two she should be able to push this 'thing' out. We are really praying - if she can't do it on her own, they will have to do surgery. We don't want to have to put her through that.

Keep the good vibes coming - and pray for poop!


----------

